# First Grow, take a look=)



## Witness (May 4, 2006)

I recently started my first grow and stumbled across the forum. It seems like a great oppertunity to get some good tips & help while I work on my skillz and wait for the green.

I started up with 15 seeds which came of a bud a friend gave me. I'm not really sure what strain it is so I'll let you guys figure that out. I think it might be White Widow though.

For lightning I use a HPS 400W.
Soil: Some premix from the flowerist(the "best" they had she said)
mixed with buildingsand 10% and cat sand(instead of perlite)20%,
the bottom inch of the pots are filled with leka.

Nutrients: A bottle of something, roughly transelated, called "plant nutrients"^^
; Nitrogen Total-N 0.6%
NO3-N 0.3%
NH4-N 0.6% 
Fosforus 1.8% 
; Kalium, Magnesium, sulfur, Iron & the list goes on.

I dont use any artificial ventilation, my loft/growspace has a wicked draft anyways. 

This first picture shows my plants just after changing to permanent pots.
I guess they're 20 days old at this stage. I'll take some new pics as soon as possible. I guess in about a few days. My babies are going strong on day 29 now and I'll show ASAP.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

*Whats up Witness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to MP. You will find this to be a great site with lots of helpful information and funny members. Stop into chat sometime and you will find out. Looks like you are on your way to having a great looking grow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## 051181 (May 4, 2006)

off to a nice start,like children in a play ground ,,keep us posted brother


----------



## Insane (May 4, 2006)

Lookin good Witness, very nice first grow, you're off to a great start. Fresh air, good lighting, good soil, and water..and of course love  

That's what your plants will need to thrive, and looks like you've pretty much 'hit the nail on the head'. One thing though, once those plants start to get bigger and bigger, you may want to consider transplanting to even bigger pots. Big plants need a lot of space for the roots to spread out in order to thrive, but considering this is your first grow, I wouldn't worry about it, just something to think about and keep in mind for your next grow 

And also, I'm not familiar with the fert you are using, but regardless of that at this stage it is very important to be extremely careful with ferting your plants, they are so small right now that one over fertilized watering could potentially kill them. When ferting at this stage I would use a fert specifically meant for young plants, or just wait until they're a bit bigger to start the ferting.

Anyways, all that being said you have a very nice looking grow, so don't let what I said discourage you, just some helpful, however long winded advice. You're doin a good job, keep it up and keep us posted!


----------



## Witness (May 4, 2006)

I've taken some new pics today and these show the plants after 30 days. Notice the extreme growth in just ten days after planting in the new pots.


As I'm new to this I am a bit uncertain when to start flowering but I've been thinking of starting the process in a few weeks. As you will notice I haven't topped or pruned anything yet. I guess ill have to start pretty soon or just wait for my next crop.

Does anyone have a clue to what strain these just by looking at the pics?
I'll keep you guys posted as the plants grow on.

I'm a bit unsure of the amount of water required for every watering, any tips on that? (the pots contain around 5 litres of soil-mix)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

Witness said:
			
		

> I've taken some new pics today and these show the plants after 30 days. Notice the extreme growth in just ten days after planting in the new pots.
> 
> 
> As I'm new to this I am a bit uncertain when to start flowering but I've been thinking of starting the process in a few weeks. As you will notice I haven't topped or pruned anything yet. I guess ill have to start pretty soon or just wait for my next crop.
> ...


*Whats up Witness. As far as strain goes you can't tell unless you know where it came from. So in other words you have bagseed. When you water just take you finger and stick it in the soil 2 or 3 inches. If it is dry then give them a drink. Maybe this will give you some kind of idea. I have my plants in a 3 gallon pot and give them 2 liters of water each every 3 or 4 days. *


----------



## Witness (May 4, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Witness. As far as strain goes you can't tell unless you know where it came from. So in other words you have bagseed. When you water just take you finger and stick it in the soil 2 or 3 inches. If it is dry then give them a drink. Maybe this will give you some kind of idea. I have my plants in a 3 gallon pot and give them 2 liters of water each every 3 or 4 days. *


 
Thanks for the speedy reply. Think I might do just that=) 
I'm having a great time at the forum allready, cant wait to post new pics in a few days^^


----------



## mountain (May 4, 2006)

Hey bro, 
Lookin good. One recomendation tho... If your not gonna re-transplant, then for sure wrap some black tape around those pots or something. Roots don't like light.
good luck


----------



## Witness (May 4, 2006)

mountain said:
			
		

> Hey bro,
> Lookin good. One recomendation tho... If your not gonna re-transplant, then for sure wrap some black tape around those pots or something. Roots don't like light.
> good luck


 
great I didn't know that. I was actually enjoying beein able to see the roots through the pot. I guess I'll miss out on that for a while then=)

Here's a few more pics where i've tried some LST(Low stress Training)
and hopefully I've done it correct, feel free to tell me if I haven't . One of them is taken from right next to the lamp(note that I've bent bound plants away from the light, allthough I don't know this to be correct) .


----------



## bigbudz (May 4, 2006)

Lookin really great! That's a lotta green


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

your plants look very happy Witness....good job


----------



## Songrighter (May 5, 2006)

Cat litter is clay. Put some in a styro cup and wet it. come back the next day and it's ONE BIG SILLY PUTTY GLOB. You might want to re-think that next time.

Did you read that in one of these forums?

*__________________________*
*Songrighter**-----the singin gardener*
Superior genetics _can_ overcome inferior gardening.
Superior gardening _can_ overcome inferior genetics.


----------



## Witness (May 5, 2006)

Hey guys. About the cat litter or sand or whatever it's called I didn't know it was clay^^ Don't remember where i read it actually, but I think it might have been in a gardening forum I was visiting before comming across this one=) I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. The plants look ok so far though.


----------



## Witness (May 6, 2006)

OMG, I guess ur right Songrighter=( I've made like a cardinal mistake.......Damnit.
Well, I feel stupid.


----------



## Witness (May 7, 2006)

I've tried some LST(at least I think I have)on them now. Plz give me some feedback and feel free to make advice.

Is it possible to make an estimate concerning potential yield by looking at the pics? My plan is to flower them within the next two week.
I know this can be hard to answer, but I'll still give the question a try^^

All the best 
           Witness


----------



## Witness (May 7, 2006)

and again, plz feel free to comment.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

great pics!!!   you are doing a great job.....seems you have been reading and following all the advice...good work


----------



## Insane (May 7, 2006)

Now _thats_ a lot of bondage hahahaha, lookin good Witness keep it up and keep us posted!


----------



## Witness (May 7, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Now _thats_ a lot of bondage hahahaha, lookin good Witness keep it up and keep us posted!


 
like to much or just like we want it?=)


----------



## Witness (May 10, 2006)

The babies are growing up. It seems the LST has paid of a bit in terms of bushiness and thats just a whole lotta fun. Even though I might have made a mistake with my soil-mixture they still look good. I guess they're 38 days old now and just a week or so from 12/12. I can't belive the exitement I've been feeling the last couple of days, they're just beautiful. I'll post some pics ASAP and let you all have a final look before flowering starts. Take care


----------



## Zarnon (May 10, 2006)

Good job so far.   

As far as yield,  that's all gonna depend how it shakes out in the end.  Most of the bud mass comes at the end.

Coupla suggestions:

Get a thermometer/humidity reader.  They're cheap and if things start to go wrong you'll have some valuable info to share.

I also agree you need to make those jugs dark.   For me,  light equals algae or light-hungry organisms that will rob your plant roots of O2.  

If you have a good draft,  that's great!  I love oscillating fans for circulation.   I use Holmes 6" desk fans and they are awesome.


----------



## Witness (May 10, 2006)

I'll try to get a thermometer/humidity reader as soon as possible. I've wrapped some tape around those pots and they're hopefully ok now.


----------



## Zarnon (May 12, 2006)

Duct tape'll do just fine! 

Yeah, you just get two very valuable pieces of information with the humidity/temp. Just essential dude. Esp if you start to have problems.

They look very healthy,  nice deep green.  Good for veg.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 12, 2006)

*Whats up Witness. You are doing a great job. Your babies are looking great. Nice and healthy. Keep it up. *


----------



## Insane (May 12, 2006)

Very nice grow Witness, I gotta say this is one of the best looking first grows I've seen in awhile, great job! 

Like Zarnon says, having a good draft is important, and it's good to have a fan in there blowing just over the plants to give them a gentle breeze of cool air when the lights are on. Also, a high quality reflective material like mylar can also be very beneficial towards plant growth and in turn you're yield. Mylar is the most reflective stuff out there, and all you need to put it up is duct tape


----------



## Witness (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys. Thanks for following my grow with such interest. 
Well, I do have a few fans giving my plants that gentle breeze. One of the can be seen in a picture somewhere in the journal. Insane; The fan/s should only be on during the light period in 12/12?
Second, I wondered if white cotton sheets will have any significant effect as a reflecting material in my growspace. If not, what kind of shops will sell mylar?       
Don't tell me Wall Mart, we don't have any here^^

Thanks again.


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2006)

flat white paint runs a close second to mylar in reflective value, and a hella' lot less hassle.


----------



## Insane (May 12, 2006)

Mylar isn't too much of a hassle Hick, duct tape and imagination is all you need 

Of course, if the grow area already has a nice flat white surrounding it, I would also be inclined to stick with that. However, if you're going to add a reflective material to your grow, I think its almost silly not to use mylar. With the combined money and 'hassle' you already put into your grow, why not use mylar? Its still cheap, you could put up mylar in a room or for the same price you could paint it flat white. Putting up mylar is IMO an easier, faster process. 

Witness, about your fan question, the fans should be going at least when the lights are on. The danger of running your fans during the dark cycle is that the grow area could potentially get a little chilly for the plants, so it's something to keep an eye on, and for that you need a thermometer, did you have a chance to get one yet? And where to find mylar..I found my roll of mylar at a local hydroponics gardening store. If there's anything like this in your area that's the first place I'd look. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2006)

Everybody has an pinion insane. I respect yours. 
I've found mylar to be difficult to clean(start washing it down, it rips/tears), is always fluttering in the breeze of the fans. But I don't grow in a 'box'. The fan's will near take your hat off your head in my room.


----------



## Zarnon (May 12, 2006)

I use mylar and it is not that hard...

BUT, what I used were those little velcro strips (the industrial strength) and made 'squares' out of 'em. I attached to the walls along with the mylar. It is really easy to move and adjust. I can't take a pic b/c it's 'nighttime'.  

But flat white is perfectly acceptable. Hick is right. It will reflect almost as much light as mylar. 

Just another case of using two roads to get to the same place. 

For wind, I like to think of the favorite places I've been and imagine the gentle rustling breezes.

(pics - Sukothai, central Thailand).

Personally, I like mylar b/c it's bright and shiny and I'm easily amused. Now I'm gonna ride my bikey.


----------



## Insane (May 12, 2006)

Those are good points about mylar, Hick. If I was growing in a large room I would most likely use flat white paint as well, but I think when I get the chance I'm going to try Zarnon's velcro idea, thats a really cool idea Zarnon!


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2006)

> Just another case of using two roads to get to the same place.


Absolutely. Like hydro, one day I will have to give mylar another chance. I was being "frugal"(cheap) , and didn't purchase the thicker mill, industrial strength stuff. I used duct tape, and before flowering was completed, the tape was coming loose and I had mylar flags rippling in the breeze every time I opened the door...hee hee.    
   Admittedly, my installation could have been better. It's just one of those things that I wrote off as too big a "PITA", and never looked back.


----------



## Witness (May 13, 2006)

Hey you stoners. I've put flowering on hold for a few days as I still haven't got the reflecting surface, thermometer or a timer for my lamp/fans. I have a partner for the grow and we still argue on who's gonna get it all(yeah we smoke to much)^^
But I guess we'll manage to get everything we need quite soon. 
As for the plants, they are now covering most of the pots and I can barely see the floor beneath them. Pics will come ASAP. Cee Ya


----------



## Zarnon (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, Insane, I will post a pic....

The cool thing is, that with that velcro, you can make the sections almost without any ripples.  You will need some stout scizzors to cut that ind. str.  

Those heavy duty velcro will come off only if a chunk of your paint comes with it  heh heh...


----------



## Zarnon (May 13, 2006)

Witness:  Dude, head to Home DePot and you can get going for about 40 bucks.


----------



## Witness (May 13, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Witness: Dude, head to Home DePot and you can get going for about 40 bucks.


 
Ill figure it out. Home DePot is nowhere to be found around these parts, but surely something similar should exist=)


----------



## Zarnon (May 14, 2006)

Witness,  well.... I don't know your space,  but for me,  if I do not flower within a certain time I will have difficulties...

Just go to your nearest Home Improvement Center and get a grounded timer and also a cheap temp/humidity reader.

That is it, and you are ready to roll.  

Damn,  we're all hard-core,  but do not waste the time you've spent on these plants.


----------



## Insane (May 14, 2006)

Its a good thing to remember that some strains can more than double in size when put into flowering, so its always good to try and make sure you have more room than you think you'll need. 

Like Zarnon says, you've put a lot of time and energy into these plants, and they look great, now all you gotta do is get that timer and temp/humidity reader and you're on your way to a nice harvest!


----------



## Zarnon (May 14, 2006)

> I have a partner for the grow and we still argue on who's gonna get it all(yeah we smoke to much)^^


 
Well,  the good news is that you can grow so much herb in a relatively small space that you can have enuf for both! 

If you can churn out 15-20+ z's of exceptional herb every 3 months , there are no worries for even the heaviest stoner.   I took myself and my best friend 'off the market' over a year ago.


----------



## Witness (May 14, 2006)

So I guess I'll have to get a temp/humi reader quite soon then=)
I won't let you down.


----------



## Witness (May 16, 2006)

Here are the latest from the growroom. They look nice and all, but I can't w8 to c them flowering


----------



## Witness (May 16, 2006)

forget those two people behind the camera, I've never seen any of them before=)
One of the pics show a leaf with some minor damage, if you know what might be wrong plz tell. Well thats it then, the next update will hopefully show some beautiful young ladies. C ya all


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 16, 2006)

looking good.....but if you don't those fellas you should tell them to get away from your plants


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*Looking great Witness. Hope they are all ladies. Let's see the signs.  *


----------



## Witness (May 16, 2006)

hi there bROTHERS, what exactly are the signs. This is what they call preflowers maybe?=)


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

Hey Witness, great lookin plants, keep up the good work! 

PS Can't remember where I got this pic from, could be buried somewhere else in the forums but I hope it helps


----------



## Zarnon (May 17, 2006)

The main thing with sexing is just a little patience. It is easy to see once started. There is no rush, no male is going to do damage that quickly. People see some rounded sprig and freak haha.

I always do a 'dark check' the day before flowering. If I can see my fingers in front of my face it's too light. I want total disorientation baby! 

Next about day 11 or so start checking, look at the internodes and you will see development. I usually see it on the second or third from the top first. If you don't see it and you've done the 'dark check' just have patience, it will come. 

The female will put out a pistil and the male will put out balls. That is about it. 

The female pic above is a good preflower type but the male shown is way farther along than you want LOL...

The hard part are hermies. I got burned on one b/c of some gddmmed 'feminized' (read: genetically altered) seed. Those manifest by small delayed flowers and balls at the base of the pistils. I do checks about till week 3 of flower and then don't worry about it.


----------



## Witness (May 17, 2006)

I'm workin on the new setup and these are some pics half ways there.
I must say, they look appealing^^


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

nice plants....they are looking very impressive


----------



## Witness (May 18, 2006)

I was wondering if the lamp might be to high above the plants, I think its about a meter above them. Though they haven't stretched very much despite the distance I wonder if it might be beneficial to bring it closer?

Also the temperature has been a bit low the last couple of days. I figure that will rise as I add another "wall" to the growspace. Im gonna use a white sheet for the inside and a black one for the outside. Hopefully that will and reflect some light within the growspace and keep the light out during "night time". I'm going for the full isolation/disorientation=)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

Witness said:
			
		

> I was wondering if the lamp might be to high above the plants, I think its about a meter above them. Though they haven't stretched very much despite the distance I wonder if it might be beneficial to bring it closer?
> 
> Also the temperature has been a bit low the last couple of days. I figure that will rise as I add another "wall" to the growspace. Im gonna use a white sheet for the inside and a black one for the outside. Hopefully that will and reflect some light within the growspace and keep the light out during "night time". I'm going for the full isolation/disorientation=)


*Whats up Witness. IMO 3 feet is a bit high for your light. I would lower it so it's about 2 feet away from your plants. *


----------



## Witness (May 19, 2006)

HI there folks. I got the thermometer the other day but still haven't got around to getting the humidityreader though. I guess within the next few days that will be sorted out. The temperature inside the growspace is around 24 degrees celcius. Just about right i think. I will probably get some of that industrial reflecting shit for the inside in a few days. Estimated time until flower; 4 days.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

looking great!!!


----------



## purple_chronic (May 19, 2006)

i hope their girls!!!! looking nice...


----------



## Witness (May 21, 2006)

I've seen some pics with plants that is clearly pruned or manicyred in some way or the other. I haven't used the blade on any of my plants so far. I was wondering what to cut and when to do it and if it might be beneficial to prune some of mine?
I can include a pic of every single plant but thats just to much. I guess what I'm asking is if there is some sort of recipe for when and where to cut a plant?
Hopefully my english isn't french to you and you get what I'm asking=)


----------



## Witness (May 25, 2006)

Well, all the babies was put into flowering tonight. Hopefully they will all be girls=)
Pics will come.....


----------



## Zarnon (May 26, 2006)

Main thing is light intensity. A 400w will need to be closer b/c the less bright light penetrates less. When I am early in grow and the plants are less bushy I can have that thing all the way to the ceiling and no big. 

However later when the plants are taller it's nice to have that light penetrating. I run it closer and get some nice 2nd tier budding. It's amazing how much that actually equals in the end. 

Check it you're too close by turning your hand over and leaving there for a minute. If it feels too hot and burning for you skin, it's too close.

BTW,  just couldn't tell from that leaf... main thing.. is it on other leaves?  If it's just a one time deal I would not stress unless something really unusual is starting to show up.


----------



## Witness (May 29, 2006)

Hi again everyone. The babies are three days into flowering now and looking great. I was wondering if it's possible to c what sex they are in that short amount of time. The reason I'm asking is that some six of the plants are showing white hairs already. I tried to take some pics with my camera but the zoom is just horrible so I'll probably have to wait.

As far as the sick leaves are concerned it doesn't look like it have spread. One plant has started to develop yellow tips on the leaves. This is due to lack of nitrogen in the soil or pH?

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Witness (Jun 6, 2006)

some pics from yesterday. It still looks like they're all ladies.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

*Whats going on Witness. I see the garden is filling up very nice. What am i talking about that's not a garden that's a damn jungle. Your doing a great job man and i can't wait until those ladies start showing off their crystal covered buds.  *


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3470

I did a whole spiel about yaller leaves. Take a look.

3 days is early. I'd like to take a look at a pic first. Usually I don't even start checking until about day 10.


----------



## Witness (Jun 7, 2006)

I was borrowing the camera from a friend and unfortunatly the zoom is just lame. I'll try to get a hold of a better cam with a decent zoom, and if I can't I just have to wait until the buds are big enough to show=)

White hairs all over^^


----------



## Fiction (Jun 7, 2006)

Whas up witness? I've been witnessin tha growth of yur garden, lookin good. I'm actually about to start my garden with a similar setup..a 400watt hps and a space of 3'x3'x6'5" with pots and promix. My question is how many pots u think i can grow in that space using this method? can anyone help? thanks.


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Remember Friction 6,000 lumens per sq/ft. Im Pretty sure that is exact.*


----------



## Witness (Jun 8, 2006)

AceT9 said:
			
		

> *Remember Friction 6,000 lumens per sq/ft. Im Pretty sure that is exact.*


 
what he sais=)


----------



## Fiction (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks..says i got 45,000 lumens..so i'll figure it out.


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2006)

45k by 9 sq ft = 6k


----------



## Fiction (Jun 9, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> 45k by 9 sq ft = 6k


 thanks


----------



## Witness (Jun 12, 2006)

Flowers comming everywhere and no balls yet=) I've taken some new pics of everything and will post them some time later today I guess. 

During my first grow I've discovered that my pots are too small. Most likely I will also have to take some of my plants outside because of space trouble. The plants are also getting too tall, the tallest one less than one feet from the plant. I did have a screen
of metal netting on top and will probably have to use that again.

Things to remember for my next grow.
*Larger Pots
*Fewer plants per lamp
*Don't delay flowering. Get it done.
*Use perlite not catsand!!
*Learn more about nutes, pH, humidity, etc.
*Stress my low stress training skillz. Get those plants bushier!
*Use topping.
*+some more things that I don't really know yet=)


----------



## Witness (Jun 14, 2006)

Some of the white hairs are turning brown already. Mainly at the internodes to the large fan leaves. Is this normal occurance or should i worry?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

Witness said:
			
		

> Some of the white hairs are turning brown already. Mainly at the internodes to the large fan leaves. Is this normal occurance or should i worry?


*The hairs changing color is normal and nothing to worry about. Any new pics?*


----------



## Witness (Jun 14, 2006)

Here they are


----------



## Witness (Jun 15, 2006)

as you can see the buds are starting to form and that leaves me quite exited. 
My timer isn't functioning any more so I have to get a new one ASAP.
It just stopped working for no apparent reason and that leaves me mad.

enjoy the photos


----------



## Insane (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Witness, those plants are lookin great! Can't wait to see those buds pack on some weight in the next few weeks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2006)

*Looking good Witness. Those ladies look like they might be Sativa dominant because of the thin leaves. Your doing a great job man. *


----------



## Witness (Jun 16, 2006)

a couple of more pics


----------



## Witness (Jun 19, 2006)

So I've spent the last hour tying down my plants. The last couple of days they have grown quite a bit indeed. They were less than 1/2 feet from the HPS and that was quite alarming. 
I managed to break the main cola of one of the plants but tied it up real neat and it should be ok. Sure hope the girls will stop growing in height soon, I've 
run out vertical space=(
Apart from this everything is going just fine. The buds are comming on hard and I'm really enjoying it. Pics will come when I get my friend(and his camera) over here^^

C ya later


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jun 19, 2006)

damn fine garden sir, damn fine, there looking healthy and beautiful


I cant wait till mine get that big, lol.


----------



## Witness (Jun 20, 2006)

I was wondering about cutting some of my plants. The nodes at the bottom of some plants doesn't really seem like they're gonna carry any bud. They dont get much light either under all that foliage and I was wondering if I should cut them of? Since this is my first grow I don't really have any experience in manicuring so I have to ask these questions=)
I'll get some pics in a few days but hopefully someone understands the question and will be able to answer me without the pics.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Witness (Jun 21, 2006)

Here they are, my beautiful girls=)


----------



## Witness (Jun 21, 2006)

And some more even^^


----------



## Witness (Jun 21, 2006)

hope this isn't considered spamming=/

ps. Thanks to my camera man. He made a real effort.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice looking ladies there witness, keep up the good work!


----------



## Witness (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Stonerz. Nice of you to pop in.

OMG they've grown alot tonight. This is crazy.


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey Witness.... whasssssssup??

Lemmee get in the mood for posting.. (bud to bong... ignite!)

*cough *cough*   ok, now that my lungs are ruined...

So looks like you are going where you need to go.  I would only worry about the browning of pistils yet.... If it generalizes,  let us know.

Get that timer fixed/replaced dude!!!  You gotta maintain the 12/12 or all your work will be screwed up.  

Except for one grow I always seem to wait too long and have to majorly tie down.   It's ok tho... a good tie down method can take 1 1/2 feet off the top.   Is that hood vented?   

Yeah dude,  if you prop that cola up and she still has the connection it will heal.  I had a 'night of death'  where I snapped two main buds and a main STEM and all of them healed just fine.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*Whats up Witness. The ladies are looking great. Who is that little green creature with the doobie in his mouth. Would that be your gardener?   Tell your cameraman he did a great job on the pics.  You got yourself a nice jungle there keep up the great work. *


----------



## Witness (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey guys. Thanks for the kind words.
I bought a couple of more timers, they should be able to do the work.
I also got the humidity-meter now and it's about 50% now.
Zarnon; I'm guessing "the hood" means my growspace?
    I dont have any ventilation except for the draft in the roof. I'm thinking it's
enough, but then again it might not be.
                  Sometimes I may not be able to understand some english terms
but I'm guessing it's ok that I ask what they mean=)

The little frog in between my plants is my gardener. His name is Loke
and he test-smokes/eats all my weed/shrooms and he's great at what he does.

Love the feedback, keep it commin.


----------



## Witness (Jul 6, 2006)

omg, I have way to many plants. They're getting enormous. I've managed to limit growth by tying down some main colas. I've had problems with heat stress aswell and have placed a netting directly under the lamp(1feet+)
that should limit any further damage.

I saw tricomes a few days ago and it's building up. They're getting frosty=)
I guess I'll be able to take some new pics within the next few days. They will be posted ASAP. Untill then...Peace!


----------



## Hick (Jul 6, 2006)

hi wit'..zarnons "hood" ventilation question as referring to the reflector. Some hoods/reflectors are enclosed with glass and have a fan circulating fresh air through the 'hood', and out of the grow area to dissapate heat. 
You say the "'only' ventilation is the one in the roof".
Flow through ventilation,f.resh air in and stale air out is essential, not only for temperature control, but the plants "need" fresh air 



> I was wondering about cutting some of my plants. The nodes at the bottom of some plants doesn't really seem like they're gonna carry any bud. They dont get much light either under all that foliage and I was wondering if I should cut them of?


    I call it "skirting" the plants. Depending on how tall they are, light wattage and plants density, I have/do trim a portion of the lower branches off right at the meristem(main stalk). Just as you noticed, many lower branches are starved for light and won't produce but minimal tiny buds. "IMHO" trimming these, allows the plants to concentrate their growth to the upper, hi-yeild portion.


----------



## Zarnon (Jul 6, 2006)

Nah Witness...I meant venting your light (the hood of your light).

Anyways........... I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo goddammed stoned.  Oh boy....


----------



## Witness (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah ok. In that case the hood is not vented=) As this is my first grow I never 
really got time to study this vast science. There are alot of thing I would do differently. For my next grow I'll get some real ventilation going and make sure I have enough room. I'll post some pics of the plants today and you will all be able to c how things are going.


----------

